# Xenyx 302USB work with REW?



## nottaway (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone used the xenyx 302USB for REW? Seems like the ticket if it works well. I also would like one less component to have to keep up with......


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The issue, if there is one, will be whether or not it will “play nice” with your operating system. Before pulling the trigger on a soundcard it’s best to Google for some use reviews. This post will tell you what to look for in the reviews.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bwaze (May 17, 2011)

It seems that Behringer Xenyx 302USB is going to be available in the following days / weeks. I'm looking for a small & cheap mic preamp / phantom power, and this looks like a useful product.

I ordered a calibrated Dayton EMM-6 from Cross-Spectrum Labs, and was planning to buy Behringer Xenyx 502 as a lot of people here recommend. But it looks 302USB could fit my bill even better:


- 302USB can be used completely analogue, so if USB port 2-Track Stereo in/out audio connection doesn't work as planned, I can still use it as a Behringer Xenyx 502 - connected to the on-board soundcard.

- USB powered - one thing less to power (can be powered with adapter, although I don't know if it's included)

- phantom power - although the official page doesn't state this anywhere, some images on it display "Phantom Powered" over or under Combination balanced XLR & ¼" TRS MIC IN jack, and it's also confirmed on Behringer official YouTube video "NAMM 2011 - The mighty, mini BEHRINGER 302USB":



> ***UPDATE!***Sorry for the confusion, the 302USB DOES supply phantom power, up to +15V. Woohoo!



This seems to be the same as Behringer Xenyx 502:



> THE XENYX 502 DOES HAVE PHANTOM POWER! It provides 15 volts across pins 1 and 2, which is enough to power most condenser mics. YAY! Aside from the sticker on the box and the 15v DC across pins 1 and 2, you'd never see it (no phantom switch).


It's a bit pricier (45EUR) than 502 (35EUR), and of course not available. Some websites have stated availability in August or September.


----------



## JohnH3 (Oct 20, 2011)

So, the original question remains, has anyone used this yet and does it play nice with REW? :help:


----------



## Bwaze (May 17, 2011)

It still isn't available although it has been presented in January 2011, and Behringer stated that it should be available "in a few weeks" since June.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

JohnH3 said:


> So, the original question remains, has anyone used this yet and does it play nice with REW? :help:


Typically the issue isn’t so much if the sound card “plays nice” with REW, but if it “plays nice” with your operating system. Before choosing any soundcard it’s a good idea to Google for some reviews. This post explains what to look for in a review to determine the sound card's suitability for REW.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnH3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Read!
Thanks Wayne!


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Bwaze said:


> It still isn't available although it has been presented in January 2011, and Behringer stated that it should be available "in a few weeks" since June.


P-E shows the 302USB in stock.

-Brent


----------



## JohnH3 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry Brent, "P-E"?

sincerely.
"The Newbie".


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

JohnH3 said:


> Sorry Brent, "P-E"?
> 
> sincerely.
> "The Newbie".


Parts Express.


----------



## Bikr (Jan 31, 2012)

Bump

Now that the 302USB has been shipping for a few weeks, wondering if anyone has tried it out with REW yet?


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

I bought it then took it back. I had it in mind for a laptop as a mobile measurement system but it only does half of the job. It supplies phantom power to the mic and sends the mic output into the PC, works with Windows 7 no problem. However, it won't handle the PC measurement signal output via USB, so I was back to using the inbuilt laptop sound card, which wasn't up to the task. I took it back, then picked up UCA202 for a third of the price on ebay. Works fine with my existing analogue mixer (502). Would have been nice for this to do the job. With a PC system where the inbuilt soundcard is fine, 302 USB would be fine. If you want to run it as a duplex external sound card interfacing via USB and taking care of inputs and outputs simultaneously, keep looking.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Paul for that very valuable update regarding the mixers lack of duplex capability ! :T

:sn:


----------



## Bikr (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, thanks Paul!

I do have another question: How do you connect your mic when you use the Behringer UCA202? I'm not seeing a mic input.

I realize that's probably a noob question so forgive me...I'm just getting into this. I'm planning to get a calibrated Behringer ECM8000 mic and would like to know the complete list of things I need to be up and running. I'll be using a Windows 7 laptop (ThinkPad T400).


----------



## JChin (Feb 5, 2012)

Bikr said:


> I do have another question: How do you connect your mic when you use the Behringer UCA202? I'm not seeing a mic input.


Hi Bikr, my setup: 
RS Digital SPL meter -> single RCA cable -> UCA202 (red input) -> USB cable -> Laptop

UCA202 (red output) -> single RCA cable to RCA Y-cable -> Receiver "AUX INPUT" (red/white).


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

UCA connects to laptop or PC via USB cable. Mic input goes into Xenyx 502 mixer, the output from that goes into UCA. RCA output from UCA goes into the sound system being measured. 

If your PC or laptop has an adequate sound card, then you really just need a mic preamp with phantom power in the case of ECM


----------



## Bikr (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks JChin and (again) Paul. My Thinkpad T400 reports my soundcard as a "Conexant 20561 SmartAudio HD". Is that up to snuff for REW? 

Assuming it's not, here's the list of items I _think_ I need: 

Galaxy Audio CM-140 sound meter (verified version from Cross-Spectrum)
Behringer XENYX 502 mixer
Behringer ECM8000 (calibrated version from Cross-Spectrum)
Behringer UCA-202
Plus all necessary cables

How does this look? Any additions or modifications you can think of?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not sure what 'additional' advantage or functionality you assume the combination of about the lowest end Behringer UCA-202 and the addition of a "mixer" offer over a simple integrated mic Pre-amp minimizing unnecessary additional gain stages and interconnects over a simple complete mic pre-amp such as the ART Dual USB Pre available for $49.

And there in no real advantage to the notion of using a mic or line in with its additional noise over the USB .

I would suggest saving the money and additional interconnects and simply going with the integrated ART USB Dual Pre that provides the actual functionality needed. Plus the ART USB Dual Pre is future oriented in that it accommodates dual channel FFT functionality that offers a significant and powerful increase in available functionality if this feature is desired in the future.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What SAC said. There’s no reason to go the UCA / XENYX route when you can get something like the ART Dual for about the same price, if not less. At that point, the only cable you’ll need is a single mic cable. The UCA / XENYX route is an “old-school” solution that people used for REW before soundcards like the ART, TASCAM, M-Audio etc. (that combine the functions of the UCA and XENYX in a single integrated package) became so affordable.

And you don’t need a calibrated Galaxy SPL from Cross Spectrum if you’re getting the calibrated mic. You can get by with a basic –and cheaper- Radio Shack meter. 

Don’t worry about your Thinkpad’s sound card - for REW, the ART (or the UCA if you go that route) will bypass it, so it’s out of the equation.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bikr (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, I'm all for keeping it simple and saving some money!  Here's my updated list:

ART USB Dual Pre Two-Channel Preamplifier
Behringer ECM8000 (calibrated version from Cross-Spectrum)
Mic cable
RS SPL meter

So which RS meter do you guys recommended? 

I tried searching the RS site but I think they have a bad search index...searches for "SPL", "sound level", and "meter" don't turn up any sound level meters! :huh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It looks like Radio Shack still has a pathetic search engine on their site – would have thought they’d fixed that after all these years. Either that or they just don't have one anymore?

You might just try eBaying one. You can probably get it for half the price of a new one anyway.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NormanPCN (Jan 30, 2012)

RS still has the digital SPL meter. I bought one in a store a week ago. They don't seem to list it online.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

NormanPCN said:


> RS still has the digital SPL meter. I bought one in a store a week ago. They don't seem to list it online.


Weird. I know I saw it on their site after a search just a few months ago when I was assembling gear for REW. (I ended up finding my old one, and then going for the full Behringer calibrated mike setup after all, though.)

If I have time, I'll take a gander again and see if I can turn it up...

EDIT:

Crazy. I still have my search entries coming up from my history where I can clearly see the URL and the name of the product coming up, but none of those pages resolve anymore.

It's one of these items numbers:

2103660
*2103667* (most likely, see below)
2103668

And the URL should be:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103660 or
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103667 or
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103668

... but none of those are coming up now.










I would suggest calling some local RS shops to see if anyone has one on the shelf.


----------



## Bikr (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll stop by a local Radio Shack today and see what they have. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bikr (Jan 31, 2012)

They had one for $50 but I thought people were getting them on eBay for like $25, so I didn't purchase it. 

Then, when I was home and was re-calibrating my system using my new Integra 80.3 which has Audyssey XT32. The first step in the Audyssey setup is to calibrate the sub to a 75dB signal. I was wondering if I could just use this to calibrate my Mic in REW. I'd just place the REW mic in the same location as the Audyssey mic and once the Integra shows 75dB, then I adjust REW accordingly. 

Would this work?


----------



## nottaway (Jan 19, 2009)

Bikr said:


> They had one for $50 but I thought people were getting them on eBay for like $25, so I didn't purchase it.
> 
> Then, when I was home and was re-calibrating my system using my new Integra 80.3 which has Audyssey XT32. The first step in the Audyssey setup is to calibrate the sub to a 75dB signal. I was wondering if I could just use this to calibrate my Mic in REW. I'd just place the REW mic in the same location as the Audyssey mic and once the Integra shows 75dB, then I adjust REW accordingly.
> 
> Would this work?


That RS meter is probably more accurate at 1000hz than sub freqs use your mains to calibrate.....


----------

